# Affichage par liste, classement par lettre à la windows ?



## JSDX (10 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous

J'avais posté ce thread dans une autre section puis l'on m'a redigiré vers vous.

Voila donc ma demande :

Sous Windows XP (voir capture d'écran ci dessous) il y a une option sympa pour aérer un peu les listes dans l'explorer (équivalent windows du Finder). Ca ajoute un petit classement soit par ordre alphabétique, taille de fichier, etc... Je trouve cette option très pratique par exemple pour afficher beaucoup de MP3, ce genre de choses.

Avez vous une idée si cette "mise en page" est reproductible sous MAC OS léopard ?

Merci


----------



## marctiger (10 Octobre 2008)

Finder>>Présentation/Par colonnes, et cocher la case "toujours ouvrir en présentation par colonnes dans "Options de présentation".


----------



## benkenobi (10 Octobre 2008)

Non tu ne réponds pas du tout aux attentes de notre ami... 

Je ne crois pas que cela soit possible avec le Finder. Essaye de regarder du côté des finders alternatifs, tu as un comparatif ici. L'un d'entre eux s'approcherait de l'explorateur de Windows, donc peut-être renferme-t-il l'option que tu cherches. Il est là.

Je ne les ai pas testé mais viens nous dire ce que tu en penses, ça pourra servir à d'autres.


----------



## marctiger (10 Octobre 2008)

N'ayant jamais travaillé réellement sur win, peut-être en effet... ?
Mais si je veux voir tous mes fichiers musiques, j'ouvre son dossier et il est (en colonnes) toujours par ordre alphabétique, donc perso je ne vois pas l'intérêt, mais comme tu dis je n'ai sans doute pas bien compris ?


----------



## TiLu (10 Octobre 2008)

Si tu fais l'affichage "Liste" il trie par ordre alphabétique et indique le type de fichier, la date de création et la taille. 






Edit : oui, j'ai pris un mauvais exemple, y'a pas d'ordre alphabétique, y'a des chiffres


----------



## benkenobi (10 Octobre 2008)

L'ordre alphanumérique...


----------



## flotow (10 Octobre 2008)

en meme temps, ils sont forcement en tête, avec ABBA comme artiste


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Si tu fais l'affichage "Liste" il trie par ordre alphabétique et indique le type de fichier, la date de création et la taille.


sauf que c'est pas sa demande
comme benkenobi l'a déjà fait remarqué
( et de ce qui est dit sur un autre fil; et oui c'est un doublon)

il veut comme le vindoz

A
abba
ac d'abba

B
bete comme abba

C
crucherie abbaesque

etc


----------



## TiLu (11 Octobre 2008)

Ah ouais, vu comme ça... Un affichage à la Winwin en fin de compte :hein:



Tucpasquic a dit:


> en meme temps, ils sont forcement en tête, avec ABBA comme artiste



J'ai pris le premier dossier dans iTunes :rateau:

Et Abba, c'est pas bête ni cruche d'abord


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2008)

non t'as raison c'est pire
je restais poli


----------



## JSDX (12 Octobre 2008)

Hello,

Hé bien merci pour vos réponses. Je vais aller jeter un oeil du coté des finders alternatifs et je vous tiens au courant 

Oui c'est bien un affichage des listes à la winwin avec une séparation espacée entre les A, les B, etc. Je trouve cela assez pratique dans les longues listes, notamment dans les dossiers renfermant beaucoup de musiques, par exemple.

Oui oui ce thread est un doublon comme je le précise dans le premier post, puisqu'on m'a redigiré vers vous 

Merci à tous


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2008)

sinon, depuis iTunes... y'a cette fonctionnalité (musique uniquement donc)


----------

